# Zeitbasierender Seitenaufruf



## Lord Calf (20. Jun 2005)

Tag auch,

Ich suche nach einem Script was es ermöglicht zu bestimmten Uhrzeiten eine bestimmte zb. html Seite zu öffnen.
Ich hoffe es gibt soetwas das dies realisiert.

Danke für jede Idee (ausser google)

Greez Sven aus Dresden


----------



## Roar (20. Jun 2005)

java oder javascript?


----------



## Lord Calf (20. Jun 2005)

Ist egal hauptsache es funzt


----------



## stev.glasow (20. Jun 2005)

hehe  

Ich verschied das mal in 'Aufgaben und *Gesuche*'


----------



## Roar (20. Jun 2005)

kk, da du anscheinend nichtmal weisst was java ist geh ich davon aus du meinst es nicht. http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=6099
daher: verschoben


----------



## L-ectron-X (20. Jun 2005)

Also wenn du es geschrieben haben willst, was nicht allzu schwer sein sollte, muss ich es aber verschieben.
 :arrow: Aufgaben und Gesuche
Edit:  :lol: Wow, gleich 3 die es verschieben wollten.


----------



## Lord Calf (20. Jun 2005)

Da es jetzt verschoben ist hoff ich trotzdem auf Hilfe, bin zwar selber Softwaretechnologe und kenn den Unterschied aber trotzdem Java ist ni so meine Materie


----------



## YoFish (21. Jun 2005)

Hi Frog,

nachdem mir in diesem Forum von 
den männlichen Admins ein bischen zuviel
"geschoben" wird  :wink:  :wink: Brüllerwitz :wink:  :wink: 

mal was zum Thema: 

meinst du Nachts soll bei Klick auf ein Link Seite A
und Tags Seite B aufgerufen werden, oder was?

Oder, dass ein Link nur zu einer bestimmten Uhrzeit aufgerufen werden kann?

Oder, dass zu einer bestimmten Uhrzeit bei allen Usern, die den Internet-Explorer
verwenden, automatisch eine bestimmte URL geöffnet wird?

Bitte klar spezifizieren.

Gruß
YF


----------



## Lord_Calf (23. Jun 2005)

Es soll zu einer bestimmten Zeit eine URL in einem iFrame gestartet werden...


----------

